# HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wish'in happy new year to all the great hunter's on UWN.

Were did 2008 go ??????????

It's 2009?????

Any new year's resolution's out there???????

I'll start with " I'm going to be Best dad possible"

Happy new year to all.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy New Year guys and gals hope your tags get filled in 09


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

'08 was great! Hoping '09 will be divine!

I hope to actually kill an animal in 2009. I'm tired of tag soup!

Happy New Year to you goofy and the rest of the board! Be careful on the roads if you'll be out there and remember dont drink and drive  .

sawsman


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

'08 was a bad year. In '09 I'm spending more time on the mountain. I'll have allot more free time!!


----------

